# Realtek 5.1 to stereo downmix = center and LFE in mutual exclusion



## lowenz (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi.
I'm using this really convenient Realtek repackaged driver: https://github.com/pal1000/Realtek-UAD-generic/releases
Windows 10 x64, 1903, lastest updates installed.

I have only ONE problem so I ask for your help to solve it.
With my old X-Fi there's no problem at all, so it's something about Realtek hidden configuration/management of the audio channels downmix.

I always downmix a 5.1 configuration (enabled in Windows to achieve compatibility with 5.1 games audio) to my stereo headphones so I untick in the Windows Mixer all the missing speakers (rear/side speakers, center and the subwoofer) and force a full range output through the front left and right.

Doing so I loose the LFE/subwoofer signal in the windows test (and other self made test with OcenAudio), there's no audio at all *and the volume meter too is dead*: NO SOUND is routed from the LFE channel to the front L+R *but Center is routed right*.

Enabling in the Realtek Console the Center/LFE swapping gives me back the LFE signal AND sound.....but I loose the Center (no meter, no audio).

How can I have both? Thanks!

Using "Spatial Sound Card" ( https://spatialsoundcard.com/ ) I can bypass the problem but still I would prefer to use only the Realtek package to obtain the right downmix.
Thanks.

Anybody? Must be a really common issue in downmixing Realtek 5.1/7.1


----------



## lowenz (Oct 30, 2019)

+1 / Up

Please!


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 1, 2019)

A standard downmix always remove LFE channel. Both Dolby and DTS require so, and their downmixers also do so. LFE= Low Frequency EFFECTS.
LFE channel's purpose is for feeling the sound. By default, LFE signal was for bass that rattles. This signal is dedicated to the LFE speaker. Other channels are called full range audio, meaning that bass meant to be mainly heard was allowed in any channel.
On downmixing, the LFE channel is removed as there is no special LFE speaker in Stereo.
Thus the action you see is by design.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 1, 2019)

"Full range speaker" always disables LFE.

Make sure the orange cable is plugged in to the *correct* orange port on the motherboard (not digital).  Usually it's Green/Black/Orange on one row.  Digital is usually on the second or third row.


----------



## lowenz (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm using stereo headphones to downmix to, not a 5.1 system (so not a cable problem).
"5.1" is needed in Windows Mixer to avoid incompatibility with recent (>2010) games, it's why I do NOT choose "stereo" as defaul setting.

Creative X-Fi LFE/subwoofer is routed to the stereo headphones with full or not full range speaker.
Just run the speaker test and here it is.
Maybe not by design as CityCultivator says but I really enjoy the solution and I would reproduce it on a Realtek.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 2, 2019)

Games downmix automatically (positional sound effects) and most games do a fantastic job at it.

If you're on Windows 10, you can also enable spatial sound:








						How “Windows Sonic” Spatial Sound Works
					

Microsoft added “Windows Sonic” spatial sound to Windows 10 back in the Creators Update. Windows Sonic for Headphones is disabled by default, but you can enable it for virtual surround sound. This option is available on the Xbox One, too.




					www.howtogeek.com


----------



## CityCultivator (Nov 2, 2019)

lowenz said:


> I'm using stereo headphones to downmix to, not a 5.1 system (so not a cable problem).
> "5.1" is needed in Windows Mixer to avoid incompatibility with recent (>2010) games, it's why I do NOT choose "stereo" as defaul setting.
> 
> Creative X-Fi LFE/subwoofer is routed to the stereo headphones with full or not full range speaker.
> ...


You are downmixing surround audio to STEREO headphones. Standard behavior: remove LFE.
Audio enhancer behavior: varies. Most do insert the LFE channel.
Check audio enhancers on this forum. You could use Creative software on whatever hardware you currently have.


----------



## lowenz (Nov 2, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## lowenz (Nov 3, 2019)

Installed Equalizer APO, fixed the registry for UAD drivers ( https://sourceforge.net/p/equalizerapo/tickets/77/ ) and now all is working (it's really simple to create a preset using "Peace" interface: https://sourceforge.net/projects/peace-equalizer-apo-extension/ and of course I've created the 5.1->2 one.....with the LFE included  )


----------

